# Sdit 10 months old



## JamesAndFido (Jun 27, 2018)

I just really felt like doing an update on my girls progress because recently I've been seeing huge spikes in her training, probably because she is getting a little older now. 
There are so many things that I am proud of, beginning with her confidence. She wasn't a super confident puppy from the get go, maybe the contrast was so extreme because my other dog was as confident of a puppy as can be. By now she doesn't have a problem with any surfaces, no sound sensitivity, couldn't care less about what's happening around her and is happy to follow me into new situations without hesitation. I did tons and tons of confidence building with her wherever we went and clearly it has paid off and I couldn't be happier about it. 
Her focus on me and her willingness to work is amazing. Obviously some of that is definitely due to genetics but even in situations where I think she is distracted, as soon as I display a slight behavior that she is learning to interrupt, she is right there, clear headed, calm and focused on me trying to help me the best she can.
Obviously she is still just a 10 month old puppy, she has days where nothing works, days where she is half clown half dog and some things are still too overwhelming for her to display the desired behavior but whilst I have a high standard she is still maturing and between all that puppy nonsense there are the days where her potential shines through. 
We still need to work tons more around other dogs because she is still too focused and excited by them but it's nothing we can't overcome with training.
Over everything she does, how quick she learns, how much she loves some cuddles as rewards and so many more things I love about her, her off switch is probably what I am most proud of. Even when there is a situation she is still a little stressed in, like huge crowds, if we go to the side or sit down she will be calm in a matter of minutes. 
Despite my worries in the beginning, that were totally unfounded and just me being me, I think she is going to be amazing and a great help to me. 
Last week I went to a store with her without anyone else accompanying me for the first time in years and she did exceptionally. Did a down stay while I was checking out books, no sniffing, did a "Between" (go between my legs) when I started to have a panic attack its something that helps me and then found a bench for me to sit down and went into a tuck. Couldn't be more proud of how far she has gotten by now.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations, your hard work is paying off! She sure is pretty!


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

That last photo is a proper dog field The first photo certainly shows a happy and healthy pup. Congrats


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Beautiful dog!


----------

